

Varnish sometimes fails but doesn’t tell... length fo backend name matter - abionic
http://abhishekkr.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/tek-walk-varnish-sometimes-fails-but-doesnt-tell/

======
mooism2
Blogspam.

Original post --- [http://tekwalk.blogspot.in/2012/10/varnish-sometimes-
fails-b...](http://tekwalk.blogspot.in/2012/10/varnish-sometimes-fails-but-
dont-tell.html)

~~~
abionic
not a blogspam... this has the main factual information

and... link hosted is the hub of different topic blogs... that's also my blog
specific on tech-issues-faced-resolved

